# Computer cannot detect any audio devices



## xdI77IHdx (Oct 24, 2006)

I have Inspire 5.1 5300 and after i reformatted the computer i cant hear anything from the speakers the same thing as i read this

```
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Hardware/Desktops/Q_20691808.html
```
My Hardware Devices doesn't contain any sound devices so I am asking how am I suppose to get these devices installed or how do I get my computer to detect the speakers.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Did you get some drivers on disk with the PC?


----------



## xdI77IHdx (Oct 24, 2006)

I might've lost it or never came with a cd since my computer was custom made and bought but even if I install the driver it says it cannot detect any audio devices while and in the device manager I cannot find anything on Sound and game controllers so what I am asking is how do I get the audio device in my computer?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

It cannot detect any audio device because you haven't installed the drivers for one as bonk said. Installing the drivers installs your audio device in effect. When they are installed, your computer will then recognise it has one. Then you plug your speakers in and they work. Did you get a motherboard CD with your computer? They should be on there if you did unless you have a seperate sound card as your audio device. Otherwise you'll have to go to your motherboard manufacturers website to download drivers for it, or if a seperate sound card is installed, to it's manufacturers website instead.


----------



## xdI77IHdx (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't really understand which driver to download or anything I am only a beginner so if I told my computer's information would it help?


----------



## xdI77IHdx (Oct 24, 2006)

Processor Information:
Vendor: GenuineIntel
Speed: 2992 Mhz
2 logical processors
1 physical processors
HyperThreading: Supported
RDTSC: Supported
CMOV: Supported
FCMOV: Supported
SSE: Supported
SSE2: Supported
3DNOW: Unsupported

Network Information:
Network Speed: 
IP Address: 71.104.142.XXX

Windows Version:
XP Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) (32 bit)
NTFS: Supported

Video Card:
Driver Not Detected
DirectX Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version Not Detected
DirectX Driver Version: 5.1.2600.0
Driver Date Not Detected
Desktop Color Depth Not Detected
Monitor Refresh Rate Not Detected
DirectX Card Not Detected
VendorID: 0x0
DeviceID: 0x0
Number of Monitors: 1
Number of Video Cards: 1
No SLI or Crossfire Detected
Primary Display Resolution: 1024 x 768
Desktop Resolution: 1024 x 768
Primary Display Size: 12.60" x 9.45" (15.75" diag)
32.0cm x 24.0cm (40.0cm diag)
Primary Display Type Not Detected
Primary Bus Type Not Detected
Primary AGP GART Not Detected
Primary VRAM Not Detected
Primary Monitor Vendor Not Detected
Primary Monitor Model Not Detected
Supported MSAA Modes Not Detected



Game Display Settings


Sound card:
Audio device: 

Memory:
RAM: 766 Mb

Miscellaneous:
UI Language: English
Microphone: Not set
Media Type: DVD
Total Hard Disk Space Available: 78520 Mb
Largest Free Hard Disk Block: 70891 Mb


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The information that is needed is the Motherboard model number or the sound card model number if PCI.


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

You'll need to have a look at the back of your case mate and see if the speakers are plugged in near the keyboard or near the bottom of the case. That way we can at least narrow down if it is the Mobo or not!


----------



## xdI77IHdx (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmm I guess nobodys really paying attention because I told I reformatted and Im missing most of the devices a normal computer should have because I literally erased everything and only a few devices are left that actually leave me typing this here allowing me to go on the internet atleast and I do not know who my manufacturer is since my computer was custom made and how would I find the model number so I'm asking how do I get all the missing drivers back on my computer I do have a windows xp disk but I have no idea what to do I heard that if I get sndvol32.exe file into my system.
Missing Driver Include or outdated
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
(2) Intel(R) 82801 EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24D1 (outdated)
Mice and other pointing devices (outdated)
HID-complaint mouse
Other devices which are unknown and missing
Ethernet Controller
(2) Video Controller
Sound, video and game controllers
Multimedia Audio Controller(Which may be the problem to no sound)
System Devices Outdated
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge -244E
(2) Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller -24D0
(2) Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P to AGP ...
Universal Serial Bus Controllers
(5) Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Thats pretty much it I just need some answers where to install or update these drivers I would be glad if someone could help and this forum is alot of help.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You can download Everest home and run it. It is free from here. http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html it will tell you the Make and model of your motherboard and from there you can go to the manufacturers webpage and download the drivers from there that you need.


----------



## cardinal guzman (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi xdI77IHdx,

as you are able to access the internet, make sure you are connected then click on the following....

start>settings>control panel>System>device manager>

.....right click on an exclamation mark, then click 'update driver', make sure 'install software automatically' is checked, then simply click 'next'. Repeat this for every exclamation mark.

If there's no exclamation mark, maybe the card has come unseated from it's slot?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

> Hmm I guess nobodys really paying attention because I told I reformatted and Im missing most of the devices a normal computer should have because I literally erased everything


It's you who is not paying attention. Did you make your motherboard disappear when you wiped your computer? Are you a bloody magician? It's still there if you look. You have it. Only you can tell us what make it is. When we know what make and model it is we can tell you where to get the drivers. Which bit don't you understand?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

As has been asked already, make and model no of your motherboard is needed.
If you have reformatted then you will need , chipset, video, audio and LAN drivers.


----------



## xdI77IHdx (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I tried to update the exclamation marks in device manager but then it says it cant find it


----------



## xdI77IHdx (Oct 24, 2006)

Motherboard ID 63-0100-000001-00101111-040204-iSPGDL_G$RL865006_BIOS DATE: 04/02/04 13:33:00 VER: 08.00.10


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

That's not the make and model no.
Pop the side off and and see if you can see a makers name on the motherboard (asus, MSI gigabyte or whatever) nearby there should be a number or numbers and letters.
Post back what you find.
BTW can you access internet on this machine, if so download Everest this will tell you make and model no
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4181


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Did you download Everest Home Edition as I suggested? It will tell you the make and the model of your Motherboard. From there we can get the proper drivers located. If you are unable to do this on your current computer, try on the computer you are getting on line with, download it Burn it to a cd then install it on your computer and then run it to get the same results. Now instead of rudely telling us that we are not paying attention to what you are saying, you need to provide the proper Mobo identification or no one can help you.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You could also call the person or place that custom made your computer and ask them if they have the information. I know that if I custom make a computer for someone they get the drivers disc, at least an OEM version of Windows XP, All documentaton that came with the parts that make up the computer (this includes the Motherboard manual and any other manual that they may need.)


----------



## cardinal guzman (Nov 6, 2006)

xdI77IHdx said:


> Well I tried to update the exclamation marks in device manager but then it says it cant find it


Sorry Guy, at this point you pass beyond my level of inexperience. 

There really is no substitute for taking the side panel off armed with a pen and paper, checking everything out, the motherboard, all cards in all slots and the power supply (for the future) then writing all the info you can down. It's a ball-ache, but Manufacturer and Model Number are always clearly labelled, it's a once-only job, and you only need a phillips screwdriver. Good luck.


----------

